# Water



## ran12780 (Jan 6, 2012)

How much water do you guys drink a day?Right now I am drinking about 1.5 gallons. Honestly I like tea and coffee more.....


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 8, 2012)

ran12780 said:


> How much water do you guys drink a day?Right now I am drinking about 1.5 gallons. Honestly I like tea and coffee more.....



1.5- 2 gallons of water per day. I drink coffee and tea too but make sure I get my water intake regardless.


----------



## deniss77 (Jan 9, 2012)

1.5g gallons ed


----------



## kevin (Jan 10, 2012)

deniss77 said:


> 1.5g gallons ed



same here, sometimes more.


----------



## robbie (Jan 11, 2012)

2 gallons a day, and around half gallon of green tea.


----------



## ohpack (Jan 12, 2012)

robbie said:


> 2 gallons a day, and around half gallon of green tea.



same here but more tea.


----------



## mzack (Jan 13, 2012)

1 or 2 gallons for me.


----------



## PRIDE (Jan 13, 2012)

Probably around 1.5gal/ed for me.


----------



## GBtom (Jan 16, 2012)

1 to 2 gallons a day, just depends if I'm doing cardio.


----------



## justadude (Jan 17, 2012)

2 gallons per day for me + alot of teas


----------



## Damian89 (Jan 24, 2012)

12 glass (250ml) a day, including the water in cups of tea. But I think its not 
just enough. Is there some short way?
regards


----------



## thomasjack (Apr 26, 2012)

Daily drink 8 to 10 glass of water. Water is most important for every alive things. A human body contain 80% to 85% of water. It necessary for the wits of tissues. It help for the transport of nutrition with in veins. brain need 3 glass of water day to perform better working. Our body is depend totally on water.


----------



## Daved (Apr 30, 2012)

thomasjack said:


> Daily drink 8 to 10 glass of water. Water is most important for every alive things. A human body contain 80% to 85% of water. It necessary for the wits of tissues. It help for the transport of nutrition with in veins. brain need 3 glass of water day to perform better working. Our body is depend totally on water.



my thoughts are exactly


----------



## Rene (May 2, 2012)

Water is most important for every in existence things. A body system contain 80% to 85% water. It necessary for the senses of cells. It help for the transportation of nourishment with in blood vessels. mind need 3 cup water day to perform better working.


----------



## Alexx (Jul 14, 2012)

Well!!!
Water helps you feel fuller for one so thats why you need to drink it before a meal. you will eat less
and secondly water washes the insides of your body like it does on the outside. 
so the more water you drink (8 glasses recomended) you wash away the toxins and fat.


----------



## smith joe (Nov 12, 2012)

3 to 4 liter water is good enough for body and keep our body fresh and active.Water should be pure,its means it contains all the vitamins and minerals which are useful for health and body and clean from all the germs and toxins.Its water pure from harmful viruses and bacteria.It help the body so well and fill up the body needs of water.Body consists 60 to 70 % water.Water keep fresh the skin.It flows out all the toxins and viruses from body and clean it up.


----------



## striffe (Nov 12, 2012)

I think it also depends on the climate you live in. If you live in Florida and work outside all day, your water intake should be a lot higher than a guy that lives in New York during the winter and sits behind a computer all day.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Nov 12, 2012)

All i know is i'm pissing like a racehorse...about once every two hours, and once i feel i gotta go, i gotta go!  I was thinking that i had an UTI, but when I go, its alot of piss and it all emties...so i'm assuming that's just something you got to deal with when you're drink 2 gallons a day....


----------



## Rory (Nov 12, 2012)

I dont keep measurement of how much. I used to drink diet drinks an zero calorie drinks but now its only water with maybe a half cup of milk here an there. All day long I have my water bottles with me and just drink those.


----------



## NOSUPERMODEL (Nov 12, 2012)

About 260 ounces a day including the water I mix with my protein shakes.


----------



## bryan (Nov 13, 2012)

Rory said:


> I dont keep measurement of how much. I used to drink diet drinks an zero calorie drinks but now its only water with maybe a half cup of milk here an there. All day long I have my water bottles with me and just drink those.



same here, I just do not like to be very calculated


----------



## catrice.ailget (Nov 14, 2012)

Drinking more water is good for the health. Water is the most essential source of our life and very important for our body and health. Water helps removing all the dust particle in our body. It helps in losing weight and also burns fat from body. Taking consumption of more water improve metabolism and good for healthy growth of skin.


----------

